
1960s Visionary Film “The Home of the Future: Year AD 1999” With Wink Martindale - DrScump
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RRxqg4G-G4
======
DrScump
A retrospective interview with Wink Martindale:

[https://vimeo.com/15063245](https://vimeo.com/15063245)

